
3D Freeciv-web (beta) released - MilnerRoute
https://games.slashdot.org/story/16/12/18/2019233/3d-freeciv-web-beta-released
======
roschdal
Direct link to the game here:
[https://play.freeciv.org/](https://play.freeciv.org/)

